# Anyone ever have any luck bottom fishing with live shrimp?



## AUDDT (Jan 28, 2009)

planning on running out this weekend, wondering if anyone has ever tried dropping live shrimp


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

the smaller fish would destroy them before anything else would have a chance to get to it


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

The couple of times we have tried it, we caught some weird fish called red snapper. I have always wondered what you would catch on the edge if you dropped down a multiple hook rig with a bunch of shrimp on it.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

red and black snapper, triggereat shrimp like popcorn. Not a recommended bait due to that fact shrimp are not durable, but if you mark fish up off thebottom try oneupoff the bottomrigged as lightly as possible.

mark


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

> *markw4321 (3/10/2010)*red and black snapper, triggereat shrimp like popcorn. Not a recommended bait due to that fact shrimp are not durable, but if you mark fish up off thebottom try oneupoff the bottomrigged as lightly as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> mark




x2 for the black snapper


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I think that you are going to find your shrimp will be devoured instantly, you may not even feel it get bit.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

CHUMMING SNAPPER UP AND FREE LINEING THEY ARE DYNOMITE BUT LIKE MENTIONED THEY ARE STOLED BY EVERYTHING ELSE WHEN PUT NEAR THE BOTTOM.PLUS VERY COSTLY.

TIM


----------



## afishhard (Oct 6, 2007)

I have caught my largest snapper and triggers on live shrimp, also caught a 43 inch AJ on a shrimp, but like others said buy and extra 3 dozen.


----------



## Chuck's Charters (Oct 3, 2007)

me and David Bartee(NMFS headboat guy for this area) years ago nettted some stud white shrimp out of bayou texar, took em out to the tanks, and slayed big AJ's with em. That was before ARS's were endangered and overpopulated and AJ's had no size or bag limits. I know; I'm old. Capt. Cory told me that the other day.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

in Oct and Nov after cold fronts,use try light tackle fish live shrimp right on the bottom around the edges nearshore reefs in 25' to 35' water

flounder candy


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Dolphin will also inhale them, throw a DOA shrimp and see what I am talking about.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Fishing live shrimp on spinning tackle with justa split shot for lead at night, over shallow wrecks (70 feet or less) for black and red snapper is a blast -under a full moon the snaps will rise right up tothe boat, and you can hook- up high in the water column


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

> *recess (3/10/2010)*CHUMMING SNAPPER UP AND FREE LINEING THEY ARE DYNOMITE BUT LIKE MENTIONED THEY ARE STOLED BY EVERYTHING ELSE WHEN PUT NEAR THE BOTTOM.PLUS VERY COSTLY.
> 
> 
> 
> TIM




Tim is on the money, they are trout candy and snapper candy. Once you have a school chummed up you can pick out your bigger ones using live shrimp. Lots of fun sight casting for snapper.


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

Went out on a headboat out of Destin a few years ago when the red snapper limit was 5. Some guy showed up with a bucket of live shrimp. People laughed at him. He had his limit of 5 keeper snapper before anyone else on the boat. Now, I will say he went through a bunch of shrimp to get to the 5 snapper. They don't last long on the bottom if they even make it down. But they do work.


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

I take them every time , always fish half way down in water column. then found out mud bugs work allso.... just try em


----------

